# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 3



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Terzo turno del gioco dei Fantapronostici 2015. Di seguito le partite principali dei migliori campionati che dovrete pronosticare mentre il punteggio della vecchia giocata verrà calcolato e aggiornato nel suo post apposito successivamente. A proposito, nel post del 1 turno trovate i punteggi della prima giornata del gioco.

Sampdoria - Genoa
Lazio - Palermo
Verona - Roma
Cagliari - Inter

Chelsea - Burnley
Southampton - Liverpool
Manchester City - Newcastle
Swansea City - Manchester United

Barcellona - Málaga
Atletico Madrid - Almeria
Elche - Real Madrid

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema

PSG - Tolosa
St Etienne - Marsiglia
Olympique Lione - Nantes

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION]  [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]  [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]  [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION]  [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]  [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 0-1
Lazio - Palermo 2-2
Verona - Roma 0-2
Cagliari - Inter 1-1

Chelsea - Burnley 3-0
Southampton - Liverpool 2-1
Manchester City - Newcastle 2-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 1-1

Barcellona - Málaga 2-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 3-1
Elche - Real Madrid 0-4

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-2
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 4-1
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 3-2

PSG - Tolosa 2-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-2
Olympique Lione - Nantes 2-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-0
Lazio - Palermo 2-0
Verona - Roma 0-2
Cagliari - Inter 0-3

Chelsea - Burnley 3-0
Southampton - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester City - Newcastle 1-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 0-2

Barcellona - Málaga 2-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 3-1
Elche - Real Madrid 0-4

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 2-0
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 0-0

PSG - Tolosa 2-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-1
Olympique Lione - Nantes 1-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-1
Lazio - Palermo 2-1
Verona - Roma 0-1
Cagliari - Inter 2-1

Chelsea - Burnley 2-1
Southampton - Liverpool 3-1
Manchester City - Newcastle 2-1
Swansea City - Manchester United 1-2

Barcellona - Málaga 3-1
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 2-0
Elche - Real Madrid 1-3

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 2-1
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 2-2

PSG - Tolosa 2-1
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-1
Olympique Lione - Nantes 1-0


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-2
Lazio - Palermo 1-0
Verona - Roma 0-2
Cagliari - Inter 0-2

Chelsea - Burnley 4-0
Southampton - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester City - Newcastle 2-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 1-2

Barcellona - Málaga 3-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 3-0
Elche - Real Madrid 0-4

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-5
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 3-1
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 2-1

PSG - Tolosa 2-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-2
Olympique Lione - Nantes 1-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-3
Lazio - Palermo 1-1
Verona - Roma 0-2
Cagliari - Inter 2-3

Chelsea - Burnley 1-0
Southampton - Liverpool 3-1
Manchester City - Newcastle 2-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 0-3

Barcellona - Málaga 4-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 1-0
Elche - Real Madrid 0-3

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-5
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 2-2
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 1-1

PSG - Tolosa 3-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 0-0
Olympique Lione - Nantes 1-0


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-2
Lazio - Palermo 2-2
Verona - Roma 0-1
Cagliari - Inter 2-1

Chelsea - Burnley 2-0
Southampton - Liverpool 2-1
Manchester City - Newcastle 1-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 1-1

Barcellona - Málaga 4-1
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 3-0
Elche - Real Madrid 0-3

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-6
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 2-1
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 2-0

PSG - Tolosa 3-1
St Etienne - Marsiglia 2-1
Olympique Lione - Nantes 2-1


----------



## aleslash (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-1
Lazio - Palermo 1-2
Verona - Roma 0-1
Cagliari - Inter 0-0

Chelsea - Burnley 2-0
Southampton - Liverpool 1-0
Manchester City - Newcastle 2-1
Swansea City - Manchester United 0-2

Barcellona - Málaga 4-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 2-0
Elche - Real Madrid 1-3

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-7
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 2-0
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 2-1

PSG - Tolosa 1-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-1
Olympique Lione - Nantes 3-1


----------



## Milo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 0-1
Lazio - Palermo 0-1
Verona - Roma 1-2
Cagliari - Inter 1-2

Chelsea - Burnley 3-0
Southampton - Liverpool 1-0
Manchester City - Newcastle 1-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 1-1

Barcellona - Málaga 2-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 3-0
Elche - Real Madrid 1-3

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 2-0
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 0-1

PSG - Tolosa 2-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-1
Olympique Lione - Nantes 1-0


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sampdoria - Genoa 1-2
Lazio - Palermo 2-1
Verona - Roma 0-2
Cagliari - Inter 1-2

Chelsea - Burnley 3-0
Southampton - Liverpool 2-1
Manchester City - Newcastle 2-0
Swansea City - Manchester United 1-2

Barcellona - Málaga 3-0
Atletico Madrid - Almeria 3-0
Elche - Real Madrid 0-3

Paderborn 07 - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hertha Berlino 3-1
Schalke 04 - Werder Brema 2-1

PSG - Tolosa 2-0
St Etienne - Marsiglia 1-2
Olympique Lione - Nantes 2-0


----------

